# Am I crazy for wanting to hunting in SD now?



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I went out scouting today from around brookings to mitchell and saw a few small flocks. Am I crazy for wanting to go out on Sat? Does anyone else feel the need to go out even if there aren't many birds left? Just looking for opinions or others that are obsessed!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your not crazy at all man. Find those small flocks and hunt around them, They should be Juives in your area and there dumb as a blonde. Good luck to you, were leaving in the morning so your not the only crazy one.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

South Dakota is always good this time of year, I am more interested in how the storm will affect the birds that are now. Will they go east, north, west or south is the question?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Haven't seen a snow for 10 days now. Thats almost to the Mn border.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everyone I know hunting SD right now is killing them.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Not me, can't find birds. Last couple nights for me have been a bust for finding birds. Maybe the guys on birds are shooting them but I assure their are more driving around finding nothing to hunt. I know a couple groups in central ND pilling the juvies up, that's were I'm headed tomorrow. Not worth it to me looking for the needle in a hay stack juvies in SD. The large and most small flocks of juvies are in ND.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I am thinking about doing SD this weekend. Would you call me crazy?


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

A little. Well pile'em up if you find some! :beer:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

bluebird said:


> I am thinking about doing SD this weekend. Would you call me crazy?


If your looking to throw money away just PM me and you can just send the money to me. I could put it to better use than you looking for snows in SD.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

jpallen14 said:


> bluebird said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about doing SD this weekend. Would you call me crazy?
> ...


Or you could do some research and make a good guess at where the birds are and scout from there..because trust me..they are not all gone.


----------



## jim and tucker (Mar 24, 2009)

Funny, but I just watched 200 snows land in a picked cornfield by lake Poinsett.


----------



## mikehaines70 (Jan 11, 2010)

where we hunted on friday and saterday in south south dakota there still birds everywhere down there and the season is closed now but there was adults juvies rosses specks all sorts still there and its the easiest hunting in the world waiting till later in the season to do any snows next year


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

mikehaines70 said:


> where we hunted on friday and saterday in south south dakota there still birds everywhere down there and the season is closed now but there was adults juvies rosses specks all sorts still there and its the easiest hunting in the world waiting till later in the season to do any snows next year


Pics would prove it. 8)


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

beard said:


> mikehaines70 said:
> 
> 
> > where we hunted on friday and saterday in south south dakota there still birds everywhere down there and the season is closed now but there was adults juvies rosses specks all sorts still there and its the easiest hunting in the world waiting till later in the season to do any snows next year
> ...


a few pics were posted on a different thread. Any more pictures would give away the spot. :thumb:


----------

